# X.org problems



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

The same problem, but with many applications.
FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE x64 with GNOME 2.30
With gnome_enable.


```
> killall chrome
> ps wuax | grep chrome
> sudo chrome
Maximum number of clients reached
(chrome:55704): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
# without sudo, doesn't matter, the same


> xlsclients 
Maximum number of clients reachedxlsclients:  unable to open display ":0.0"


> gnome-about
Maximum number of clients reached/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
  warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)


> firefox3 
Maximum number of clients reachedMaximum number of clients reachedError: cannot open display: :0.0


> sudo portinstall gdm
** Stale lock file was found. Removed.
** Found already installed package(s) of 'x11/gdm': gdm-2.30.5
```
WTF?!
I had to log out from gdm and log in. Works temporary to run any browser and post this comment.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

Again;/

```
access("/var/run/gdm/auth-for-kenorb-WQwkxv/database",4) = 0 (0x0)
open("/var/run/gdm/auth-for-kenorb-WQwkxv/database",O_RDONLY,0666) = 10 (0xa)
fstat(10,{ mode=-rw------- ,inode=706598,size=51,blksize=16384 }) = 0 (0x0)
read(10,"\^A\0\0\^Fkenorb\0\^A0\0\^RMIT-M"...,16384) = 51 (0x33)
read(10,0x325a000,16384)			 = 0 (0x0)
close(10)					 = 0 (0x0)
getsockname(9,{ AF_UNIX "" },0x7fffffffca34)	 = 0 (0x0)
fcntl(9,F_GETFL,)				 = 2 (0x2)
fcntl(9,F_SETFL,O_NONBLOCK|0x2)			 = 0 (0x0)
fcntl(9,F_SETFD,FD_CLOEXEC)			 = 0 (0x0)
poll({9/POLLIN|POLLOUT},1,-1)			 = 1 (0x1)
writev(0x9,0x7fffffffcb80,0x6,0x1,0x50,0x328f600) = 48 (0x30)
read(9,"\0!\v\0\0\0\t\0",8)			 = 8 (0x8)
read(9,"Maximum number of clients reache"...,36) = 36 (0x24)
write(2,"Maximum number of clients reache"...,33) = 33 (0x21)
```
Is there any method to increase that limit, or it's a bug?


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

Related?
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=562143


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

```
51846 initial thread CALL  __sysctl(0x7fffffffe2f0,0x2,0x7fffffffe320,0x7fffffffe2e8,0,0)
 51846 initial thread SCTL  "kern.hostname"
 51846 initial thread RET   __sysctl 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  socket(PF_LOCAL,SOCK_STREAM,0)
 51846 initial thread RET   socket 3
 51846 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_SETFD,FD_CLOEXEC)
 51846 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  connect(0x3,0x7fffffffe0f0,0x6a)
 51846 initial thread STRU  struct sockaddr { AF_LOCAL, /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 }
 51846 initial thread NAMI  "/tmp/.X11-unix/X0"
 51846 initial thread RET   connect 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  getpeername(0x3,0x805862600,0x7fffffffdf04)
 51846 initial thread STRU  struct sockaddr { AF_LOCAL, invalid }
 51846 initial thread RET   getpeername 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  __sysctl(0x7fffffffdf20,0x2,0x7fffffffdf70,0x7fffffffdf18,0,0)
 51846 initial thread SCTL  "kern.hostname"
 51846 initial thread RET   __sysctl 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  access(0x7fffffffef08,R_OK)
 51846 initial thread NAMI  "/var/run/gdm/auth-for-kenorb-WQwkxv/database"
 51846 initial thread RET   access 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  open(0x7fffffffef08,O_RDONLY,<unused>0x1b6)
 51846 initial thread NAMI  "/var/run/gdm/auth-for-kenorb-WQwkxv/database"
 51846 initial thread RET   open 4
 51846 initial thread CALL  fstat(0x4,0x7fffffffdd00)
 51846 initial thread STRU  struct stat {dev=96, ino=706598, mode=-rw------- , nlink=1, uid=1001, gid=1001, rdev=2821950, atime=1287656218, stime=1287653002, ctime=1287653002, birthtime=12
87653001, size=51, blksize=16384, blocks=4, flags=0x0 }
 51846 initial thread RET   fstat 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  read(0x4,0x805893000,0x4000)
 51846 initial thread GIO   fd 4 read 51 bytes
       0x0000 0100 0006 6b65 6e6f 7262 0001 3000 124d 4954 2d4d 4147 4943 2d43 4f4f 4b49 452d 3100 10da 384b 50b4 6e4b 9dab 175c b369  |....kenorb..0..MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1...8KP.nK...\.i|
       0x0030 b276 60                                                                                                                  |.v`|

 51846 initial thread RET   read 51/0x33
 51846 initial thread CALL  read(0x4,0x805893000,0x4000)
 51846 initial thread GIO   fd 4 read 0 bytes
       ""
 51846 initial thread RET   read 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  close(0x4)
 51846 initial thread RET   close 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  getsockname(0x3,0x805862680,0x7fffffffdf04)
 51846 initial thread STRU  struct sockaddr { AF_LOCAL, invalid }
 51846 initial thread RET   getsockname 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_GETFL,0x50d9ff4)
 51846 initial thread RET   fcntl 2
 51846 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_SETFL,O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)
 51846 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_SETFD,FD_CLOEXEC)
 51846 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 51846 initial thread CALL  poll(0x7fffffffdfc0,0x1,0xffffffff)
 51846 initial thread RET   poll 1
 51846 initial thread CALL  writev(0x3,0x7fffffffe050,0x6)
 51846 initial thread GIO   fd 3 wrote 48 bytes
       0x0000 6c00 0b00 0000 1200 1000 0000 4d49 542d 4d41 4749 432d 434f 4f4b 4945 2d31 0000 da38 4b50 b46e 4b9d ab17 5cb3 69b2 7660  |l...........MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1...8KP.nK...\.i.v`|
 51846 initial thread RET   writev 48/0x30
 51846 initial thread CALL  read(0x3,0x80580d270,0x8)
 51846 initial thread GIO   fd 3 read 8 bytes
       0x0000 0021 0b00 0000 0900                                                                                                      |.!......|

 51846 initial thread RET   read 8
 51846 initial thread CALL  read(0x3,0x80583a978,0x24)
 51846 initial thread GIO   fd 3 read 36 bytes
       "Maximum number of clients reached`\0\0"
```
But I don't know how to read this? Where this limit is defined?;/


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

```
> xterm
Maximum number of clients reachedxterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
```
See this:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/250712


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

Based on this: http://www.karakas-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10494
This could be helpful

```
> xlsclients
Maximum number of clients reachedxlsclients:  unable to open display ":0.0"
> sudo xlsclients
Maximum number of clients reachedxlsclients:  unable to open display ":0.0"
> xwininfo -root -children
Maximum number of clients reachedxwininfo:  unable to open display ':0.0'
```


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

It happen straight after fresh reboot, log-in and simple usage of any browser (3-4 tabs). I've changed from Ubuntu to FreeBSD, to be more stable. But practically it's less stable when using it;/


----------



## kenorb (Oct 21, 2010)

Basically after installing my FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE I've lots of bugs.
Another one is related to X, it's restarting sometimes it-self without any reason.

Logs which I was able to copy:


```
Oct 21 17:02:34 kenorb pulseaudio[30081]: module.c: Failed to load  module "modu
le-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Oct 21 17:02:34 kenorb pulseaudio[30081]: main.c: Module load failed.
Oct 21 17:02:34 kenorb pulseaudio[30081]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Oct 21 17:02:34 kenorb pulseaudio[30080]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Oct 21 17:02:36 kenorb gnome-keyring-daemon[83300]: dbus failure unregistering f
rom session: Connection is closed
Oct 21 17:02:36 kenorb gnome-keyring-daemon[83300]: dbus failure unregistering f
rom session: Connection is closed
Oct 21 17:02:37 kenorb seahorse-agent[83503]: GConf error:   Failed to contact c
onfiguration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP net
working for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http:/
/projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send messag
e to GConf daemon: Connection is closed)
Oct 21 17:02:37 kenorb seahorse-agent[83503]: GConf error:   Failed to contact c
onfiguration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP net
working for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http:/
/projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Could not send messag
e to GConf daemon: Connection is closed)
Oct 21 17:03:05 kenorb gnome-keyring-daemon[39121]: couldn't allocate secure mem
ory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk
Oct 21 17:03:12 kenorb pulseaudio[41187]: module.c: Failed to load  module "modu
le-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
```

Similar bugs:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/481521
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/450832


----------



## achix (Oct 22, 2010)

Kenorb, see here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17440
Same errors with Gnome. 
Currently i live happily with KDE 4.5.2.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 22, 2010)

Those threads for me related, if if think something else, ignore them.
http://www.karakas-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10494


> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
> Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached


The same error as is there, which is related to Xlib which I have as well.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/481521


> It looks like a restarting of X and a new gnome session and not an actual reboot.


Which is duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/450832
This one affecting me as well. I'm going for a cup of tea, I'm back and I can't log-in, because of some weird crash.
Going to this duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/450832
the last comment:


> Ok, i got this to reproduce. How can this possibly be a gtk bug? It causes Xorg to segfault:
> ...
> This is obviously a bug in Xorg. A client app should not be able to segfault an X server no matter what it does.





> This bug was fixed in the package gtk+2.0 - 2.18.3-1ubuntu2.2


Where I have gtk+, it could be connected, but I'm not sure for sure.
BTW of #13 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/450832/comments/13
I've the exactly the same errors with pulse audio.

Another thread:
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=562143
Doesn't matter if gdm is on Redhat or on other OS.


> Feb  5 11:19:38 hostname gdm-binary[16120]: CRITICAL: could not add display to
> access file: Too many open files
> ...
> gdm-binar 16120 root   46u   REG      253,0       54    400308
> ...


I see the same file which causing in my case the big problem (auth-for-.../database).
I don't know what's XDMCP and I don't have to. My bug affecting the same file, which is very short and containing MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 inside and I'm suspecting this to be a problem. I don't have to be 100% sure if this is related, or not. That's why I'm pasting them for someone who knows if those are related or not.
I already spent some time for looking threads in Google before posting this one, so I don't want to spend my time for checking and verifying before posting any link, if it's related or not, even the errors are similar or the same. Or I have to have some special permissions to paste the links which I think could be related?


----------



## kenorb (Oct 22, 2010)

achix:
Thank you. It's the same problem as yours.
I'll try to test KDE if I can't fix it.


----------



## kpa (Oct 22, 2010)

Linking bugs in the Redhat or Ubuntu bug databases has zero relevance here, this is FreeBSD and not Linux.


----------



## achix (Oct 22, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> Linking bugs in the Redhat or Ubuntu bug databases has zero relevance here, this is FreeBSD and not Linux.



Did you know that FreeBSD userland shares the same codebase with linux for over 20000 pieces of software (AKA ports)? X11, being one of them?


----------



## kenorb (Oct 22, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> Linking bugs in the Redhat or Ubuntu bug databases has zero relevance here, this is FreeBSD and not Linux.



Bugs in GNOME, Xorg, gdp, etc. are generic.
Sometimes you can't predict if it's UNIX specified bug (could be because of different environment), or bug in specified application.
People using applications on different systems, so it doesn't mean that you have to report hundreds of different bugs for each operating system.
I don't care which system it's, if the bug is related to Desktop apps which I'm using on FreeBSD. I'm searching in Google for the same error messages that I have on the console (which is the first thing what I and most of the users doing) and I see that some of the user which using different environment have the same problems that I and done already some research being more open-minded and have more tolerance. Than users using systems, like FreeBSD, where moderators/users are too much specified and schema-minded, that's why it simply doesn't work for end-user and is not so popular for Desktop.
Pasting the links of the same errors related to different OS environment it helps as well other people track the connection between posts and find the existing solution.
Like this guy: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/MGqEsffdYwvF5tyMSYql had the same problem on Fedora. Using my solution to track down the problem, it could help him at least few days of struggling with his system.
Finally I found what is causing this bug:
/usr/ports/*/gnome-packagekit
http://www.packagekit.org/
which is available in FreeBSD ports and simple preventing you from using your Desktop machine.
If you could care a little about 3rd party software, analysing the problems, which affecting the performance of FreeBSD, this could be a brilliant.

Some workaround solution provided to that problem published here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=106526#post106526


----------



## kenorb (Oct 22, 2010)

Bug reported here: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31050


----------



## achix (Oct 22, 2010)

kenorb, I think the right people to handle this are the maintainers: gnome@FreeBSD.org

From http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31050 and http://news.gnome.org/ it turns out that Gnome 2.32 is out only since 2010-10-07. So Richard and freedesktop/x.org have nothing to do with it; freedesktop/x.org only deal with the X11 system. Our issue is clearly with gnome and its subsystems.

The most economical way to solve this is contact the gnome@FreeBSD.org people who know both worlds (FreeBSD, gnome) fairly well, and have been through such situations many times (most probably they will upgrade the port to 2.32 as well).


----------



## kenorb (Oct 25, 2010)

Or we can wait when 2.32 is out and report the bug against supported version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

This topic has been closed. Issues as technical or detailed as this should not be discussed in general user-oriented forums like The FreeBSD Forums. These forums are intended for end-user support with installing and/or running FreeBSD and/or applications from the ports tree, not for routinely resolving low-level problems with the operating system or add-on applications. Developers and port maintainers usually do not spend much time here, and we routinely refer technically detailed questions to them.

Consider opening this topic elsewhere, e.g.:

In the case of *the FreeBSD base system*:

1) by posting to one of the relevant mailing lists
2) by opening a bug report

In the case of *ported applications*:

1) by contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory)
2) by opening a bug report


----------

